# What would you have done?



## chukarfool (Aug 25, 2015)

So I found a herd of elk on the Wasatch extended archery area. I was up high and blew a locater bugle. I got a bugle back but really far away. Then I heard a bugle on the next ridge, looked over and saw a herd. The elk gradually made their way into a clump of pines and I set out after them. Decided by the time I got up there, the wind would be blowing uphill so I would come down above them. When I got to the top of the ridge, I was able to see the herd bull just at the edge of the pines about 300 yards down. The wind was still going downhill but down and away from the herd so I was able to sneak in to about 30 yards. Too bad when I got that close I found out the pines were surrounded by real thick brush. So, what do I do? The elk are close enough for a shot but I can't see through, I can hear them munching. If I try to sneak in more I would for sure jump the herd, If I try some calling they would most likely spook, if I sit and wait I would spook them as the wind begins to swirl and change(getting late morning and Hot), or I could try to sneak back out and wait til evening.

What would you have done? Then I'll tell you what happened.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I would probably sit and wait hoping the wind doesnt get me but I dont know. Im not a bow hunter. Just tell us what happened!!....come on man!


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I would hold tight and hope the thermals start going up. If there are pines there they probably are going to bed in them then I would either make a move or move to where I am in position for them to come back out in the evening.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I would have climbed the pine and shot from there. Lol. 
Tell us what went down.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I would have tried to back out and come back at them another time or from another angle. I wouldn't take that shot and I wouldn't risk busting the herd. If it were my last chance to hunt then I'd wait it out and hope for the best. Most importantly, I would tell me where you found two herds of elk so I could go up and try to shoot a delicious cow....

Really, though. That's awesome that you got on some elk. Nice work! I can't wait to hear the rest of the story!


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Tough decision...if there were many hunters up there maybe make a move, if it was just you and no worries of them getting pushed by other hunters then maybe try to figure out their routine and then ambush them with the correct wind if possible...curious to hear how it went


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I would question myself if eating those mushrooms I found on the trail was really a good idea and then I would get out my GPS and make sure I had not wandered off the front and into Colorado, everyone knows there are no elk on the front.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Are you asking if someone would have just taken a blind shot into them and hope for the best? That would be unethical and I believe illegal, never take a shot if you cannot properly identify your target.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I'd just sneak in. Your hosed either way. I had the same scenario two years ago with a 350 class bull on the front. I played it safe and never got a shot. I did call though and was withing bow range for over 2 hours. The bull kept coming close but I could only see his antlers. In hindsight I should have made an aggressive move.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I would dispatch a drone to have a better look....

Cheddar


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

If the wind was swirly, I probably would have just snuck in.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm not a bow hunter but I would probably waited about 20 minutes and then I would have made a move to get a clean shot.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I would have finished the story.......


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Kwalk3 said:


> I would have finished the story.......


AMEN!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I would have waited patiently for as long as I could stand it. Then I would have blown a few soft cow calls and scared them out of there.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

I would've shot the bull and packed it out and then tell the entire story instead of playing games


----------



## chukarfool (Aug 25, 2015)

My first year and I'm still learning. Not trying to play games, I just wanted some experienced, honest opinions without giving the punch line because then people would change their opinion. 

Anyway, I've been watching Chris Roe on Youtube a lot and trying to learn from him. While glassing the bull, it was acting like what he says is a young bull and very callable. I'm not one to sit for long and knew I couldn't stay there til evening, so I decided to sneak back out uphill a little and see if I can call out the bull. I made a couple of soft mews and the herd went thundering down the hill. However, the bull stayed and came out to have a look. All I could see was the top of his antlers in the thick stuff. He stared for half a minute and then took off. So now I learned that lesson. The next morning I went back and they were coming down the same path so I got set up ahead of them. I heard a bugle and a bunch of mews real close and got ready, but they took a different route uphill and never got to me. Hopefully they are still on the same pattern for this weekend. In hindsight, I'm wishing that I would have taken about an hour and crawled downhill a bit through the brush until I got an opening. The elk weren't going anywhere and I had plenty of time.


----------



## Jonnyb (Feb 19, 2014)

That's sweet your seeing them! I haven't been able to get out myself for the archery elk this is also my first year on the extended but I'm pretty pumped for it just cause everyone says its so hard.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> I would dispatch a drone to have a better look....
> 
> Cheddar


I thought about using my drone in hunts and then found out its illegal to use a drone within 48 hours of the start or 48 hours after a hunt ends. oh and during the hunt as well... X(


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

I would have taken off my shoes and any clothing that might rub on brush and I would have pressed forward for a shot. Or take the long way around and get below the elk. 

Unless I were content with shooting a cow. Then I'd have done a lost calf and instead of running the cows off I'd have gotten a concerned motherly cow to come my way.


----------

